# Wargle vs. hopeandjoy



## Eta Carinae (Feb 17, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 Double (why not)
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


[size=+2]*Wargle vs hopeandjoy*[/size]

*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmander <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kazza* the male Abra <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Stamford* the genderless Bronzor <Levitate> @ Twisted Spoon
 *Washibon* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate>
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak>
 *Scraggy* the male Scraggy <Moxie>
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Androgynous Porygon* the genderless Porygon <Download> @ Up-Grade


*hopeandjoy's active squad*

 *Feenie* the male Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Wotter* the female Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Lily* the female Petilil <Own Tempo>
 *Lyra* the female Espurr <Keen Eye>
 *Morgan* the female Flabébé (Blue Flower) <Flower Veil>

Wargle sends out
hopeandjoy send out and orders
Wargle orders
I regret my decision to ref a double battle


----------



## Wargle (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmm, Let's lead this off well. Kazza, you're up to try to evovle, and Stamford, this is for sure going to be your evolution battle!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 17, 2015)

Let's go, *Wotter* and *Feenie*!

First off Wotter, Screech at Stamford. Then use Night Slash on Kazza. Finally, give Feenie a Helping Hand. If Stamford Protects or would otherwise nullify your Screech, use Swords Dance instead. If Kazza would Protect or Counter use Swords Dance. If Feenie would be unable to attack on the third action, use Swords Dance. If you are going to be attracted or inflicted with a major status on any action, Protect.

Feenie, first try and Toxic Kazza. Then use Double Team and make as many clones as you can. Finally, use Flame Charge on Stamford. If Kazza Protects or uses Magic Coat, use Agility. If Stamford Protects, instead attack Kazza with Acrobatics. If Kazza also Protects or uses Counter, use Swords Dance. If you are going to be inflicted with a major status on any action, Protect.

*Wotter: Screech @Stanford/Swords Dance/Protect~Night Slash @Kazza/Swords Dance/Protect~Helping Hand/Swords Dance/Protect*

*Feenie: Toxic @Kazza/Agility/Protect~Double Team/Protect~Flame Charge @Stanford/Acrobatics @Kazza/Protect*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 18, 2015)

Hmm, how to best use trolling? I have a few ideas.

Stamford, protect. This will force Wotter into using Swords dance, which Kazza can take care of. Second, Telekinesis on Feenie. This will set her up for hurting. Start the hurt with a Rock Tomb.

Kazza, Snatch the Swords Dance from the oshawott. You're not going to use it at the moment, but we can't let her have it so... Next up you're going to do like Stamford and use Telekinesis, but this one will be on Wotter. When she's successfully floating, hit her hard with Zap Cannon

*Stamford: Protect ~ Telekinesis @ Feenie ~ Rock Tomb @ Feenie

Kazza: Snatch ~ Telekinesis @ Wotter ~ Zap Cannon @ Wotter*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 22, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 Double (why not)
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


*Round 1*

Wargle OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Kazza) Abra [M] <Synchronize> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Snatch ~ Telekinesis @Wotter ~ Zap Cannon @Wotter
Status: Already itching for a nap.






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Stamford) Bronzor [X] <Levitate> @Twisted Spoon
Commands: Protect ~ Telekinesis @Feenie ~ Rock Tomb @Feenie
Status: Rotating back and forth slightly.

hopeandjoy OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Wotter) Oshawott [F] <Torrent>
Commands: Screech @Stamford / Swords Dance / Protect ~ Night Slash @Kazza / Swords Dance / Protect ~ Helping Hand / Swords Dance / Protect
Status: Testing his scalchop.






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Feenie) Fletchling [M] <Gale Wings>
Commands: Toxic @Kazza / Agility / Protect ~ Double Team / Protect ~ Flame Charge @Stamford / Acrobatics @Kazza / Protect
Status: Adjusting his tail feathers.

Gone were the cheering fans and the dynamic athletes, replaced by rusted seats and overgrown pitch.  In years gone by the grounds had been a hive of raucous activity and merriment.  Today, the decrepit stadium was silent except for the sounds of three Pokemon trainers ambling through the brush.  Reaching the center circle, which amazingly was no more overgrown than a manicured, two of the trainers released Pokemon.  On one side a slim, blue disc of metal hovering in the air and a yellow humanoid creature, eyes squeezed shut.  On the other, a tentative otter-like specimen and a twittering robin.  Receiving a nod from the masters of these Pokemon, the third trainer, their referee, blew his whistle.  The trainers backed away, and the battle began.

The two Psychic Pokemon acted first.  Stamford quickly generated a transparent shield in the air before them, visible to his opponents from the way it seemed to ripple the Bronzor’s appearance.  His partner in crime’s work was not as noticeable, as the Abra remained motionless on the ground, merely surrounding himself in a dark aura.  From across the arena, Feenie, having seen what his opponents were doing (not a lot, apparently), began to hock up some mass from his stomach, similar to what he had seen his mother do when she had fed him as a young chick.  Rather than produce a garbled mash of Bug Pokemon, Feenie instead brought up a disgusting tasting toxic blob.  Wanting to get it out of his mouth as fast as possible, he spat it at the motionless Abra across from him.  The aim was true, and the noxious chemical goop landed on Kazza’s yellow skin and quickly absorbed into his bloodstream.  The Abra remained motionless, still emanating a black glow.  Pleased with her work, Feenie bent over slightly as he felt a sickness begin to take root in his own body.  Not seeing a move having come from either of his opponents, he thought maybe he had swallowed too much of the poisonous goop. 

Having originally planned to voice her displeasure at the opposing Branzor, Wotter noticed the shimmering shield before her and instead decided to utilize her scalchop.  Removing it from her chest she began to dance around on the matted turf, swinging it around as if she was fighting invisible enemies.  In her mind she abandoned all thought, instead working entirely on instinct, with eyes closed still able to leap around her partner.  However, she was not able to avoid her opponent.  With an unprecedented leap, Kazza latched on to Wotter, whose immaculate routine was rudely interrupted.  The dark aura began to surround the Oshawott, and Wotter felt her concentration melt away a quickly as it had come.  She felt as if she had just been released from her pokeball, having not warmed up at all.  Kazza detached, the aura gone, feeling much more battle ready, though with the thought of a nap still in his head.

As Feenie and Wotter waited to see what their opponents would do, Kazza and Stamford began to perform the same move on different opponents.  Channelling psychic energy towards their adversaries, rather than inflicting pain they began to lift the partners into the air.  Wotter was quite frightened to begin levitating, while Feenie was much more disconcerted by the fact that he could barely move his wings.  Both of hopeandjoy’s Pokemon experienced sinking feelings as they realized they couldn’t struggle free from the telekinetic grasp to attack their opponents.  Wotter took one half-hearted swipe at the air with her shell.  Feenie again tried to flap her wings, but she was rendered still as a statue.  It was wholly ineffective.

With his opponents laid out so blatantly in front of him, Kazza was not worried about his next move missing.  He began to generate a large sphere of crackling electric energy, sparks jumping off in random directions.  Taking extra time to make sure he would not miss his floating opponent, he fired off in the direction of the suspended otter.  Kazza was taken aback as the giant ball of energy crashed not into Wotter, but into the translucent shield she had constructed in the time Kazza had taken to prepare his move.  Kazza grumbled as the electricity disappated against the shield.

While Feenie again tried to move her wings and charge forwards at Stamford, the Bronzor began his own attack.  He dropped from the air quickly and slammed against the ground.  In tandem, the earth beneath Feenie rose up, a wave of grass, dirt, and rubble floating above the nervous bird.  All at once the earth crashed down on top of Feenie, his body rocked by the heap.  Luckily, he didn’t need to worry about being crushed by the soil, as he remained elevated while the churned turf crashed back down onto the pitch.  As the round wound to a close, both Kazza and Feenie felt slight pangs as the poison in their systems bit into them.

*End of Round 1*

Wargle OOO






Health: 99%
Energy: 82%
(Kazza) Abra [M] <Synchronize> @Lucky Egg
Status: Still angry with his failed attack.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next), Attack +2






Health: 100%
Energy: 87%
(Stamford) Bronzor [X] <Levitate> @Twisted Spoon
Status: Happy with the lack of pain so far.

hopeandjoy OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
(Wotter) Oshawott [F] <Torrent>
Status: Longing for earth beneath his feet.  Floating (1 more action)






Health: 87%
Energy: 94%
(Feenie) Fletchling [M] <Gale Wings>
Status: Wondering how he managed to get poisoned.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next), Floating (1 more action), Speed -1

Arena Notes:
-The earth below Feenie has been displaced

Ref Notes:
-Synchronize poisoned Feenie
-Because of that, Feenie’s commands were a bit paradoxical.  If he used Toxic, that would’ve poisoned him, which would’ve meant he should’ve Protected, which would’ve made Toxic never happen, etc.  He used Toxic as he did wait to see if one of his opponents would poison him
-The physical moves used by Feenie and Wotter failed due to being suspended in mid-air
-As Zap Cannon had 100% accuracy and a 100% chance to paralyze, Wotter used Protect
-Stamford had to exert a bit more energy to keep Feenie in the air, as the Rock Tomb would’ve pushed him downwards
-I probably messed up pronouns for Wotter and Feenie a few times
-Wargle commands next


----------



## Wargle (Feb 23, 2015)

You didn't lower Feenie's speed because of Rock Tomb


Hmm Ok derp wargle 11/10 command reading skills. Oh well.


Zap Cannon again. Make it hurt. Then once they're free of telekinesis, get rid of that posion. And give it to Wotter :p Then use that nice attack boost with a good thunder punch.

If you can't hit with anything aboce for any reason save a sub, use calm mind. 

*Zap cannon @ Wotter/CM ~ Psycho Shift @ Wotter/CM ~ Thunder Punch @ Wotter/CM*

Stamford, Good work mate. Your commands were better thought out then Kazza's so that's good.  Get another Rock Tomb out while you have a captive audience. Then Psych up Kazza's attack so you both have great offense. Then use it to ground that robin with a heavy slam!

If you can't hit for anything besides a sub, yadda yadda, Rock Polish.

*Rock Tomb @ Feenie/Rock Polish ~ Psych Up @ Kazza ~ Heavy Slam @ Feenie/Rock Polish*


watch there be an obvious loophole


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 23, 2015)

Wargle said:


> You didn't lower Feenie's speed because of Rock Tomb


Fixed.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 13, 2015)

DQ Warning for hopeandjoy, 24 hours.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay, so only special attacks work, right? First off, use Water Pulse on Kazza. Then Protect yourself from the Psycho Shift. Finally, Dig down and try and avoid that Thunder Punch.

*Water Pulse @Kazza~Protect~Dig (down)*

Feenie, send out a Heat Wave. The while Stamford is busy powering up and Kazza busy trying to poison Wotter, use Agility. Finally, strike back against Stamford with a Flame Charge.

*Heat Wave~Agility~Flame Charge @Stamford*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 16, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 Double (why not)
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...



*Round 2*

Wargle OOO






Health: 99%
Energy: 82%
(Kazza) Abra [M] <Synchronize> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Zap cannon @Wotter/Calm Mind ~ Psycho Shift @Wotter/Calm Mind ~ Thunder Punch @Wotter/Calm Mind
Status: Still angry with his failed attack.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next), Attack +2






Health: 100%
Energy: 87%
(Stamford) Bronzor [X] <Levitate> @Twisted Spoon
Commands: Rock Tomb @Feenie/Rock Polish ~ Psych Up @Kazza/Rock Polish ~ Heavy Slam @Feenie/Rock Polish
Status: Happy with the lack of pain so far.

hopeandjoy OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
(Wotter) Oshawott [F] <Torrent>
Commands: Water Pulse @Kazza ~ Protect ~ Dig
Status: Longing for earth beneath his feet.  Floating (1 more action)






Health: 87%
Energy: 94%
(Feenie) Fletchling [M] <Gale Wings>
Commands: Heat Wave ~ Agility ~ Flame Charge @Stamford
Status: Wondering how he managed to get poisoned.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next), Floating (1 more action), Speed -1

This time, Kazza was determined to succeed.  Again he generated a wild electric ball in his claws, sparks licking at the grass beneath him.  With a mighty psychic heave he thrust the gigantic ball of electricity at Wotter, who was rendered helpless before it.  The small otter screeched as her fur was cooked by the sphere of energy, electrocuting her inside and out.  It was a merciless move.  Feenie saw his teammate endure the pain and was possessed by a desire to inflict the same back upon his opponents.  Not needing to move physically, the Fletchling produced a violent caw as flames erupted around his small form.  Staying away from the already cooked Wotter, the flames expanded towards Kazza and Stamford.  The Abra was singed slightly, while his Bronzor fellow let out a metallic groan, their coating melting slightly as a result of the blast.

Though Kazza was less affected by the flaming barrage, he was not out of the woods yet.  Wotter, back in action after sustaining her own injuries, was not going to let the Abra go unpunished.  From her tiny mouth came an imposing stream of water, the jet bulging at certain points where the water was intermingled with disorienting sound waves,  The blast struck Kazza in the face, and though his facial expression did not change, his body became a rag doll as it was flung backwards.  Even Wotter herself was impressed with the power of the attack.  The carnage of the first action didn’t end there.  Stamford, still aching from the burst of flames, dropped down to the ground again, causing their displaced earth from before to hop back up into the air.  Inside the telekinetic prison, Feenie could do nothing but watch as the rocks came tumbling down on top of him, scrunching his wings and scraping his beak.  All but Stamford panted, having experienced a fair bit of pain in the last few seconds.  Wotter’s face became aghast as he was freed from his confines, crashing back to the earth.  Feenie, also released, glided gently down to the ground.

Wotter, upon hitting the ground, became very aware of the true damage wreaked by Kazza’s electric discharge.  As she tried to lift herself back up onto her feet, she realized her limbs had all locked, making it extremely difficult to accomplish something as simple as standing.  Nevertheless, she was able to act before anyone else.  Again she conjured a shimmering barrier in the air before her, ready to take any attacks, no matter how disabling they may be.  Kazza, eyes still shut, hardly even noticed the shield that appeared in the air before him.  Instead, he noticed that the telepathic connection he was about to form was not going to work.  Something was blocking him out.  Rather than worry about it, he simply sank back into his own mind, hiding away from the battle.  Luckily enough, Stamford could operate telepathically as well, so they were not disturbed by Kazza’s lack of action.  Kazza began to meditate, wiping his brain of all distractions.

Feenie was grateful to Arceus that he had finally been freed from Stamford’s telekinetic jail.  As a way to celebrate, and as a way to make up for those rock slides he had suffered through, he began to fly around the field in small circles.  As he flew, he flapped his wings more than he would regularly require.  This excess movement allowed him to stretch out his limbs and eradicate some of the strain from being subjected to Stamford’s blows.  Feeling content and a lot more refreshed, he returned to his place behind Wotter, who was still hiding behind her shield.  Across from them, the two Psychic Pokemon continued to be motionless.  Within their minds, they were definitely working to improve their chances.  Stamford had delved into Kazza’s brain.  Initially the Abra had tried to block the intruder out, but recognizing his teammate he let Stamford in, and soon the Bronzor’s mind was also much more organized.  They also felt the effects of the warrior dance, and returning to their own mind they felt much more intune with the entirety of the battlefield.

Kazza snapped back into action after his mental coffee break.  Charging forward with so far unseen speed, he made a mad dash towards Wotter, his fist becoming wrapped in white-yellow energy, bolts of energy showing all that it was clearly an electric attack he was going to utilize next.  Wotter tried to turn around and sprint off herself, but even without frozen limbs she wouldn’t have been able to stop the determined Abra.  She dived to the ground to try and begin her hole, but Kazza was with her the whole way.  Leaping into the air he came down fist first against her back, driving home a nasty punch.  Wotter yelped, fighting back tears, while Kazza continued to be stoic, neither happy nor sad about what he had done.  He did flick his head upward quickly when he heard another artificial sound of distress coming from Stamford.  Feenie, now as limber as ever, had taken to the air again and crashed right into Stamford.  They would’ve normally been able to take a hit with ease, but again the bird had wrapped himself in flames, meaning the attack was not taken well by Stamford.  He spun his small body hard, pushing Feenie away.

As Feenie sprang back to his place, twittering happily about how loose he felt, Stamford began to formulate their revenge.  Though slower than the bird, they began to hover towards Feenie, who was not exactly rushing away.  When his target was right below him he allowed himself to drop to the earth, as if performing Rock Tomb again.  Feenie was caught completely offguard.  He had no time to even utter a noise as he was pressed against the ground, noticing at that moment how ridiculously heavy Bronzors were.  He felt his bones aching trying to hold up the weight of Stamford, who was quite happy to relax on top of Feenie.  However, he knew it meant he would be a sitting duck for another blaze, so he rose up above Feenie, who was so sore that even air felt heavy in comparison.  A few feet away, Wotter was finally successful with his hole.  Fighting through uncooperative limbs and the realization that he was temporarily abandoning his partner, he had managed to dig a tunnel under the field, where he know sat, hardly feeling safer at all.

*End of Round 2*

Wargle OOO






Health: 78%
Energy: 67%
(Kazza) Abra [M] <Synchronize> @Lucky Egg
Status: Based on the results, thinking of becoming an Electric-type.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Special Defense +1






Health: 80%
Energy: 72%
(Stamford) Bronzor [X] <Levitate> @Twisted Spoon
Status: Terrified of anything remotely warm.  Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Special Defense +1

hopeandjoy OOO






Health: 69%
Energy: 80%
(Wotter) Oshawott [F] <Torrent>
Status: Lonely.  Paralyzed (severe), Underground






Health: 52% [CAPPED]
Energy: 82%
(Feenie) Fletchling [M] <Gale Wings>
Status: Surprised he didn’t suffocate.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Speed +1

Arena Notes:
-The earth below Feenie has been displaced
-There is an Oshawott sized hole leading to a tunnel that goes under the field

Ref Notes:
-Water Pulse, Thunder Punch, and Heavy Slam were all critical hits
-There was no way Wotter could escape Kazza on the third action
-Feenis hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-Dig cost slightly more energy to execute as a result of paralysis
-Today I learned that Fletchling is not a Fire-type
-hopeandjoy commands next


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be out tonight, so slightly early DQ Warning for hopeandjoy.  29 hours.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 28, 2015)

Wotter, lie in wait as long as possible and then finish Dig by hitting Kazza. Then focus on hitting Stamford with Rock Smash. After that, use Facade on Kazza. If either use a non status inducing non damaging move, use Encore, prioritizing Kazza if both do it at the same time. Obviously, if you've already Encored them, don't do it again. If they are Protecting and you have already Encored both of them, Swords Dance. If only one is Protecting and has already be Encored, switch targets.

*Dig @ Kazza/Encore/Swords Dance~Rock Smash @ Stamford/Encore/Swords Dance~Facade @ Kazza/Encore/Swords Dance*

Feenie, start with another Heat Wave. Follow this up with an Acrobatics on Kazza, then another Flame Charge on Stamford. If a move either of them use can be Snatched, Snatch it. If both have Protected, use Agility. If your target has Protected, switch to the other.

*Heat Wave/Snatch/Agility~Acrobatics @ Kazza/Snatch/Agility~Flame Charge @ Stamford/Snatch/Agility*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 2, 2015)

Alright Kazza, let's do some things. Show that bird why he should not mess with a psychic. Get him with a Zen Headbutt. Then give your little playmate a lift. Into the sky. Hopefully her paralysis will act up and you won't get encored. When she's in your grasp, fry her.

*Zen Headbutt @ Feenie ~ Telekinesis @ Wotter ~ Zap Cannon @ Wotter*

Stamford. Make it harder for that bird to get to you. Confuse it. Then punish it. Hard.

*Confuse Ray @ Feenie ~ Heavy Slamx2 @ Feenie*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 2, 2015)

Wargle, do you want Kazza to use Thunder Punch or Zen Headbutt on the first action?  Your command string and paragraph contradict each other.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh hey here you can see what happens when you write one as you write the other, then go back and change your mind. fixed.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 6, 2015)

> Format: 3v3 Double (why not)
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 2 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


*Round 3*

Wargle OOO






Health: 78%
Energy: 67%
(Kazza) Abra [M] <Synchronize> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Zen Headbutt @Feenie ~ Telekinesis @Wotter ~ Zap Cannon @Wotter
Status: Based on the results, thinking of becoming an Electric-type.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Special Defense +1






Health: 80%
Energy: 72%
(Stamford) Bronzor [X] <Levitate> @Twisted Spoon
Commands: Confuse Ray @Feenie ~ Heavy Slam @Feenie x2
Status: Terrified of anything remotely warm.  Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Special Defense +1

hopeandjoy OOO






Health: 69%
Energy: 80%
(Wotter) Oshawott [F] <Torrent>
Commands: Dig @Kazza/Encore/Swords Dance ~ Rock Smash @Stamford/Encore/Swords Dance ~ Facade @Kazza/Encore/Swords Dance
Status: Lonely.  Paralyzed (severe), Underground






Health: 52%
Energy: 82%
(Feenie) Fletchling [M] <Gale Wings>
Commands: Heat Wave/Snatch/Agility ~ Acrobatics @Kazza/Snatch/Agility ~ Flame Charge @Stamford/Snatch/Agility
Status: Surprised he didn’t suffocate.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Speed +1

Kazza started the round off by hurtling forwards at Feenie, who was still reeling from Stamford’s crushing descent.  The Abra was running, but his telekinetic powers were giving him a boost, making him bound forward with grace saved for much more athletic specimens.  A look into his mind would reveal a complete equilibrium.  His ideas were meticulous, his only thoughts were about completing his attack, every other function coming involuntarily.   Kazza slammed his head into Feenie’s breast, knocking him back sprawling onto the ground.  The Fletchling moaned at the bleak sky, but flapped his wings rapidly to bring himself back up to his talons.  As Kazza backed away flames burst forth from Feenie’s tiny form, wrapping the bird in a blaze.  Sending his wings into overdrive again, Feenie sent the flames out in a massive ring, carrying along with it astronomical temperatures.  Kazza, still in a zen state, was nearly able to duck out of the way of the blast, but the back of his head was still seared.  Stamford, much slower, had no such luck.  The flames grasped at his burnished form, nearly melting off the edges of his body.  The Bronzor shut their eyes, wishing to dunk themselves in Lake Acuity.  The flames didn’t stop there, carrying on to strike the stands on the outside of the field.  Supports melted slightly, and the bleachers began to lean.

 Stamford opened his eyes, bent on vengeance.  He spun around quickly, emitting flashing lights.  As he slowed again, these lights remained, swirling around him like an aurora hula hoop.  With one last revolution he sent the snaking lights towards Feenie, slithering through the air.  The Fletchling tried to ignore the display by turning his head away, but the lights were unrelenting.  They vibrated, twinkled, jumped and whizzed around Feenie.  Finally, the poor bird had to look at the lights, and in mere moments he was mesmerized.  As Feenie was captured by a dream of his home in Santalune Forest, Wotter finally rejoined her partner on the field.  Exploding out of her tunnel right beside Kazza, she began to beat on the Abra, who was still nursing his sore head.  Wotter fought through her defiant limbs to deliver blow after blow.  Kazza’s mind was instantly a flutter again, his concentration ruined by the sortie.

Tired of suffering through punch after punch, Kazza whipped around and instantly trained his eyes on the crippled Oshawott.  With a twinkle, he began to lift the poor soul into the air again, causing Wotter’s stomach to do flips.  As short as she was, she was perfectly happy with her height if it meant staying grounded.  Wotter’s gastrointestinal routine was no match for the spectacle put on by Feenie.  His dreams of the forest melting away for a moment, he hopped into the air flying towards Kazza.  He landed and clapped Kazza with his wings, then flipped away.  A kick with the claws, then a somersault to the left.  A nasty peck right to the forehead followed by a spinning ascent.  Wotter was very impressed by her partner’s performance.  Kazza was not.

Luckily for team Wargle, the act gave Stamford just enough time to get themselves ready for another drop.  Feenie stopped moving and began to pant.  He had performed much better than anticipated and he had surprised himself.  Stamford was in no mood for surprises, and so from their looming position they succumbed to gravity happily.  The feathers below them and the flesh they enclosed provided a nice pillow for the Bronzor, and they sunk down, cherishing the luxury.  Feenie could do absolutely nothing to stop it, he merely tried to ignore the gigantic pressure on his skeleton.  Wotter was disgusted by the attack, but she had to put those feelings aside for a moment as she turned back towards Kazza.  The Oshawott broke into thunderous applause, a smile on her face, cheering Kazza’s name.  The Abra opened his eye slits and was surprised to see the praise coming not from Stamford, but from his opponent, the otter.  Wotter noticed Kazza peek out and doubled the appraisal.  She whistled, gave some fist pumps, and simply opened her arms to show Kazza how successful his move was.  Kazza blushed.  He had never received such a compliment.

The Abra was quickly overcome with an inner conflict.  He knew his trainer loved him, and Wargle really wanted him to hurt Wotter, but how could he inflict pain on someone who loved his battle style so much?  No, this time, he was going to win her over a bit more.  Seeing Feenie still crushed under his partner, he pushed Stamford off telekinetically, startling the Bronzor.  Next he lifted Feenie into the air, finally freeing the poor bird.  Wotter voiced her approval, layering thanks upon thanks on Kazza.  Feenie gave a dark look at Wotter.  Sure, he appreciated being able to breathe again, but how exactly was he supposed to attack?  He wreathed himself in flames and flapped as well as he could, but Kazza’s telekinetic hold was unbreakable.

With Wotter also struggling with the psychic clench, and her own paralysis, Stamford was unhindered.  They floated back up into the air, higher than Feenie now, and repositioned themselves over the Fletchling.  Feenie knew what was coming and let out a despairing tweet.  Stamford fell and slammed right into Feenie’s head, causing the avian’s vision to blur.  Luckily, the attack was not nearly as painful as before.  With Feenie not on the ground, Stamford merely bounced off after the initial crunch, falling down to the barren earth.  Feenie gasped, amazed the pain was so minor.  Perhaps Kazza had helped him after all?

*End of Round 3*

Wargle OOO






Health: 43% [CAPPED]
Energy: 55%
(Kazza) Abra [M] <Synchronize> @Lucky Egg
Status: Relishing in it all.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next), Encored (2 more actions), Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Special Defense +1






Health: 65%
Energy: 58%
(Stamford) Bronzor [X] <Levitate> @Twisted Spoon
Status: Slightly embarassed.  Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Special Defense +1

hopeandjoy OOO






Health: 69%
Energy: 73%
(Wotter) Oshawott [F] <Torrent>
Status: Not letting Kazza go unloved.  Paralyzed (severe), Floating (1 more action)






Health: 17% [CAPPED]
Energy: 69%
(Feenie) Fletchling [M] <Gale Wings>
Status: Surprised he didn’t suffocate.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next), Confused (3 more actions), Floating (2 more actions) Speed +1

Arena Notes:
-The earth below Feenie has been displaced.
-There are two Oshawott sized holes leading to a tunnel that goes under the field.

Ref Notes:
-Heat Wave and Acrobatics were Critical Hits.
-I forgot about it last round, but the Heat Wave damaged the stands.  They did as well this round, so they sit at 10% health remaining (that’s 8% from last round and 12% from this one, as a result of the Critical Hit).
-I forgot about Gale Wings when writing the prose for Acrobatics, though it did not affect anything
-On the topic of order, technically Feenie and Wotter should have waited for both Kazza and Stamford to move every action, but it only mattered for Confuse Ray.  I did a roll, Feenie's move succeeded, so I wrote it the other way around.  In general, I prefer prose based off of speed order, even if in cases like this it's a bit wrong.  I'll always write it properly if something would change.
-Acrobatics caused Kazza to hit the Damage Cap
-Encored, Kazza wagered that using the same move on his other opponent would be best, so he lifted Feenie.
-Façade and Flame Charge both failed due to Telekniesis
-The second Heavy Slam did less damage due to Stamford’s inability to compress Feenie
-It still caused Feenie to hit the Damage Cap on that action
-I am almost sure I missed something.  Please let me know.
-Wargle commands next


----------



## Wargle (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmm ok well I was hoping Encore would not go because paralysis but oh well. 

Kazza... Uh.... I guess make things float. On the second action relift Wotter because wynaut. On the third action do try and lose that poison. That'd be wonderful. If you can't use psycho shift for some odd reason, just uh... chill I guess. Easy round. I guess if you're taunted use Psychic.

* Telekinesis @ idk some rocks or such ~ Telekinesis @ Wotter ~ Psycho Shift @ Wotter/ Psychic @ Wotter/ Chill*

Stamford, you get the fun commands. See what they did to Kazza? Wanna make them pay? Good, you're going to. Rock slide them both on the first action. They'll be helpless against you. Then mix it up, stop any roosts or such with Heal Block. Then we're going to actually make use of the twisted spoon, so set a future sight in place. If you can't heal block because of a taunt or something, or if you even so much as suspect a snatch, hurt whoever would be easiest to hit.

*Rock Slide ~ Heal Block/Psychic @ Wotter/Psychic @ Feenie ~ Future Sight @ Wotter*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 20, 2015)

DQ Warning for hopeandjoy, 24 hours.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 21, 2015)

Alright, *hopeandjoy is disqualified*.  Wargle gets $16, I get $10, and hopeandjoy gets nothing.  Each of the participants get 1 EXP point except for Kazza, who gets two.


----------

